# Dna 30



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (4/11/13)

No new electronic mods for me untill the dna 30 board is released .. the buzz is its a 30w subohm friendly pcb .. oo cant wait 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/11/13)

I'll definitely be shopping for one of those.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (14/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'll definitely be shopping for one of those.


Yip yip .. do you have any idea wheb it will be released ? Bet its gna be pricey just fornthe pcb .. and once mods are created thats another story .. bt evolv has teamed with a mod maker for the dna 30 theybjust didnt mention who yet . Well that was last time i checked

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (15/11/13)

No clue man, this is the first time I heard of it. The DNA 20 seemed pointless to me because of the 5 amp limit. I didn't get it, unless your pushing high res coils then okay I can see why some people would want it. 30W, now that is something I could do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

